# GOLD stocks gathering momentum



## Ken (25 July 2007)

See the following Gold stocks.

IGR
RSG
OXR
RCO
TBR
SBM
AVO


These gold stocks are all gathering some momentum.

Just a thought that Gold stocks could be again in favour for the end of 2007. predictions were a spot price of gold of $700 from the gold conference.

Just a thought that gold could be on the move again.


----------



## Boyou (25 July 2007)

Hi ken,
         Could you elaborate on the "momentum" of these stocks? I have a few Goldies myself.Unfortunately none of them are on your list.

It would be great knowledge for me if you could give some clues about the ones listed..I hold MON.TAM and  DGR..although the latter has a few more strings to its bow than Gold

Cheers


----------



## purple (25 July 2007)

Ken,

phew - the way Aus is going, most metals on the block - precious/base - is predicted to rise : nickel, iron ore etc etc. i fully agree that there is a great potential for upside, but the problem is that i've no more free cash to invest!!

i watched SGX break its downslide and start to run fast the last few weeks.


----------



## Ken (25 July 2007)

I got a list of gold stocks emailed to me. Basically it was a full analysis on gold and how much they are effected by the spot price of gold, etc had their costs, and any future upside.

It went through all the explorers producers and in the event gold price rises which will do best.

RSG has high leverage to gold price from memory. where if gold was $1000 an ounce it would be valued at $8.00.

I guess its a timing thing with all stocks.  These are the gold stocks I have followed for various reasons from the reports.  There would be gold stocks that have underperformed or lost ground... psv... disaster.

Momentum I am referring to gold as a sector. I listened to a brr report on gold and basically the directors seemed cheerful on the future of gold. From all reports people a lot of analysts are bullish on it.

Thus I would think come the end of the year as a sector Gold stocks should do well.

Much like the oil and gas sector has done, and the biotechs earlier in the year.

I am convinced that the market cause through periods where money is put into certain areas.  When tin goes up everyone puts money into Tin. When iron ore goes up, people put money into Iron Ore.

If you're bullish on Gold for years end now is the time to be researching the gold stocks you want in on.  Just a thought.

ATN is another one. 

Lot of gold stocks moving.


----------



## TheAbyss (25 July 2007)

Is the email available at all Ken? Nice to have a view of the analysis etc.

I was reading (i think on this forum) that the price of gold has underperformed and in fact declined when you take into consideration the  decline in the US$. 

There is also another thread where Kennas had posted a chart comparing POG with the S&P 400. Not the thread i am thinking of but a similar line of thinking.

Whether to invest in Gold stocks is another question as most sectors get their turn sooner or later and you are usually an astute judge so i wont bet against you Ken.:alcohol:


----------



## j4mesa (25 July 2007)

Hi ken,

I think OXR  gold production roughly only have 10% proportion of its production. 
50% Copper, 40% Zinc. At this stage ,i would not classify as it is highly tied with gold. 



(holding)


----------



## Ken (25 July 2007)

Yeah very true OXR are almost blue chip now.

They are a bit of a cash cow.


----------



## purple (26 July 2007)

well Ken i can't remember which stock now, but i remember seeing you post on a stock very early on which later ran hard. so I'm interested in what you have to say about this gold stuff. 

yeah, is that email available? 

btw the only gold I've got a finger on right now is the gold around my 4th finger.


----------



## Ken (26 July 2007)

I think I deleted the email.

Will let you know tomorrow if I still have it to forward on.

They always good to have as they compare the fundamentals of all the gold companies.

I am no guru. I am still learning.

I try and do a lot of research, but dont really understand drill results as such, so find it hard to move fast on announcements. I try and find out what they are drilling, or going to announce before hand.

Will keep you posted if I still have it.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 July 2007)

Two to keep an eye on are EQI and MDL, both held up very well today and have some very encouraging projects to come alive shortly. 

EQI recently all time high and only just off it now and it pays a divvy (what a gold company paying a div?????)

MDL volume increasing and is recovering back up from the mid $1.20's to high $1.40's.


----------



## purple (28 July 2007)

SRI, with their joint venture with Newcrest (Ashburton project) and the Newmont Alliance.

DGM, a 40cent IPO trying to turn their 1.3million oz gold deposit to JORC standards, and then on to a Feasibility study.


----------



## explod (28 July 2007)

Liquidity Crisis Hits Markets and Gold

 By Chris Laird      
Jul 27 2007 11:13AM

www.prudentsquirrel.com



For the last several years, corporate buyouts, corporate stock buy backs and such, the Yen carry trade, and the mortgage derivatives markets have added tremendous liquidity to world financial markets. In tandem with this, the market analysts came to view a ‘world stock bull’ emerging, and even the most conservative market bears started to get into this world stock bull theme in their writings. The total amount of these sources of financing and liquidity in the last 2 years is over $5trillion, and has been one of the major supports for stock markets. 

All of a sudden, these sources of liquidity are vanishing so fast, that market experts are amazed. This all came together in about 3 or 4 weeks after the Bear Stearns mortgage derivatives mess revealed how illiquid structured finance (derivatives in mortgages and such) can become – instantaneously. After that, investors started to flee from billions of dollars value of structured finance offerings in the last several weeks, and in the blink of an eye, almost the entire derivatives financing universe lost liquidity across the board. This is a prime cause of the latest world stock crashes.

Right now, virtually all sources of liquidity are drying up faster than anyone would have thought. Or, put another way, with corporate buy outs and stock buybacks at over $1 trillion in the last year alone – that is now almost gone as support for the markets. Investment banks such as Morgan and Goldman have had to park about 40 huge deals planned this year, as they have not been able to sell of the bonds and financing for these deals. This picture emerged in only about 3 weeks.

Continuing, the now well known debacle with mortgage derivatives – structured finance packaging risky mortgages into so called AAA rated tranches – have led to financial crises at Bear Stearns, Italease, killed deals with Morgan, and Goldman and others, and caused that sector to lose liquidity to zero basically, in a mere two or three weeks after the problems with Bears two now worthless hedge funds emerged. Now, the almost the entire mortgage derivative universe is tanking – and huge margin calls by banks to counter parties are happening- and no one wants to buy.

Then, the long threatening unwinding of the Yen carry trade is afoot, the Yen strengthening significantly now for two weeks, and as that continued apace, world stock markets finally started to fall apart – or crash – this week. Lots of cheap Yen are borrowed at about 1% and invested in every financial market imaginable. As the Yen rises, investors have to sell out stocks and whatever, and then pay back Yen at higher exchange rates – a sure loser. This effect is magnified by a factor of ten by hedge funds who use 10 to 1 or more leverage.

And the list of liquidity drying up goes on, but, only a few weeks after the Bear Stearns CDO (mortgage derivative mess) showed that no one wanted to buy CDOs any more, that rumbled through credit markets, and now, as one trader said, ‘there is a full blown liquidity crisis at hand in world financial markets’. This is not just about CDOs, but has now scared almost the entire structured finance (derivatives) universe because it showed how illiquid they can become- basically instantly illiquid. 

And, as, in the case of Bear, or Italease, bankers have to call in loans from counterparties who hold their structured finance derivatives, and find that their counterparties cannot fulfill the ‘margin’ calls in many cases – read as a liquidity crisis.

Then, as this all is occurring, world financial markets are crashing, as the easy liquidity for corporate buyouts and buybacks, and mortgage financing, all of a sudden vanishes in only about 3 weeks. The speed which this liquidity crisis is emerging is amazing many.

Gold suffers because it is sold as a liquid asset by funds and investors to make margin calls among other things. As losses cascade in this latest world stock crash in Asia – down 2 to 4% last night, Europe – down about 2%, the US down 2% or so yesterday, gold (and precious metals) is dragged down with them.



My purpose in posting the above article is to caution that it may take some time and patience before gold and gold stocks begin to rise again (In fact they may fall considerable for a week or two).   The dynamics unfolding above confirm that the rush to find the non-existent liquidity is just beginning.   Gold as with other tangible assets will be the only store of wealth at the end of the game but the US market in particular being so large in it's influence will bring it all down for some time.  Investments in Banks and the financial services are suicidal now.   Some big players in Australia have recently borrowed well beyond thier means to buy into some huge overseas lemons.   Without mentioning names one CEO of an Aussie bank, who is paid in eccess of $30mil.annual, may be scratching for his wage rise next year

However hold those gold stocks and the physical.  When the penny finallyhits the floor gold will fly out of the universe    

A loaded goods train at full speed takes a long time to stop.

cheers explod


----------



## Uncle Festivus (28 July 2007)

Excellent post Explod. 

A rolling Moss will gather plenty of stones falling down the hill. 

UF


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 July 2007)

explod said:


> A loaded goods train at full speed takes a long time to stop.






Uncle Festivus said:


> A rolling Moss will gather plenty of stones falling down the hill.
> 
> UF




Hey guys, thought I'd add to the deep and meaningful oneliners

A Coyote on an Acme rocket can travel faster than a Road Runner, but unfortunatley is unable to manuvere as its does, Beep Beep! 


While I do think we are having a correction, I don't think this is end game just yet. Regardless of this blip, ChIndia or even the BRIC (Brazil Russia India China) are still developing, 

These "Yen carry trade" issues have been talked about so much just like the "invetiable decline of the USD" however I do not think the time is now,

I do believe these negative aspects of global economic conditions (as well as Subprime woes, Interest rates, Inflation, Oil etc etc) will take the spotlight for a few weeks, however the Bull will march on its a matter of when not if for me,

I will be cautious though over the next few weeks



p.s. Was it just me, or as a kid who else hated the fact that the Coyote never got the road runner?


----------



## Mofra (28 July 2007)

Brilliant article Explod.

If you re-read it with the understanding of just how unregulated some of the hedge funds are (and how poor some of the reporting practices are as well) it is more worrying the second time


----------



## zt3000 (28 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys, thought I'd add to the deep and meaningful oneliners
> 
> A Coyote on an Acme rocket can travel faster than a Road Runner, but unfortunatley is unable to manuvere as its does, Beep Beep!
> 
> ...




Haha, YT, yeah that Beeping Beep Beep (replace the Beep with a obscenity lol) got on my nerves too ... i wished one of those big rocks or rockets or holes in the road would eventually get the road runner ... hahah

i guess it wasn't to be lol


----------



## springhill (4 August 2007)

Hi guys theres a speccie gold company im split over at the moment, just had BAD asx release on fri and has been absolutely hammered of late. Just wanting some thoughts and analysis of these drill results in relation to grade and depth;

8m @ 10.56 from 116m, including 3m @ 22.37
6m @ 3.0    from 183
5m @ 3.36   from 147
2m @ 4.39   from 160
2m @ 2.06   from 160
3m @ 3.3     from 160

With further drill target testing in the June quarter. Im not interested in ramping here (if these results are even ramp worthy?!? ) so i wont post the name of the company, but anyone interested can PM me, no probs.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 August 2007)

150m down is deep stuff, which suggests an underground mine.

I hate underground miners, especially gold! Why? see CRS, GTM, BDG, Sons of Gwalia, BMO and the Beaconsfield Mine


I much much much prefer open pit mines

Also those grades are avg and thin for such a deep depth

Just my thoughts


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 August 2007)

Good point YT.

Here's an example of shallow depth (Frontier Resources).

*Andewa*
This highly prospective project is located within an extinct stratovolcano /caldera that is ~9km wide, eroded and breached to the NW. It has widespread and substantial hydrothermal alteration of the multi-phase, calc-alkaline rocks contained within a 7,000m x 2,500m NW trending structural zone. 
There are five known high stratigraphic level, undrilled prospects requiring substantial evaluation and many additional areas of interest. The project area is well located for possible project development near the northern coast of West New Britain Province.
Gold/ arsenic anomalous soil geochemistry covers an embayed triangular shaped area of about 18km². 
Results have documented a 2,000m long vein system at the *Komsen* Prospect, that is well defined over 1,000m and contains a ‘higher’ grade core zone about 500m long. Immediate drilling targets are present and include both moderate grade vein and bulk mineable targets.
*Several trenches containing visible gold and assays include 3m of 14.26 g/t gold, 15.6m of 5.12 g/t gold, 5m of 8.61 g/t + 5.9m of 3.86 g/t gold + 5.1m of 3.27 g/t gold, 9m of 6.80 g/t gold and 9m of 6.06 g/t gold. In addition, outcrop rocks assay to 58.4 g/t gold, often with high silver +/-lead/ zinc. *

*It is Frontier’s intent to attempt to fast track evaluation of the Andewa Prospects with the view to define moderate grade, possibly vat leachable resources for evaluation of near term development potential.*
The 492km² EL also covers Mt Schrader to the west, both in a similar general tectonic setting to the Lihir Deposit.

Top of Page


----------



## barrett (6 August 2007)

springhill said:


> 8m @ 10.56 from 116m, including 3m @ 22.37
> 6m @ 3.0    from 183
> 5m @ 3.36   from 147
> 2m @ 4.39   from 160
> ...




OP mines often go to these depths - but in this case because there are no intercepts closer to surface the stripping costs would be too high.  So yes it would have to be an underground mine, with all their issues.  

To be economic, underground gold mines usually need at least about a 4g/t intercept average, because of higher costs. So their deeper intercepts are a bit lightweight.

But for a tiny, early stage explorer these results could start to look interesting if they get more intercepts like the first one.


----------



## Ageo (6 August 2007)

Guys im not sure on the production levels and how everything else is going but i am in the Gold market (jewellery wholesaler) and can tell you how its affected the world in Jewellery.

We import gold (9ct & 18ct) from Italy and ive been to many jewellery fares around the world such as Hong Kong, Switzerland, Italy and many other places. Basically the jewellery industry especially gold has taken a bit of a hit simply because gold prices have risen alot in the last 10 yrs and the problem is manufacturers, wholesalers and retailers realise this but the *customers* dont and think prices are still the same as 10 years ago. So alot of people have held off buying gold in many ways (only for special occasions mainly) and the reason we know this is because retail shops tell us all the time (worst year in business for mostly all of them) and people want 18ct gold for 9ct prices. Manufacturers in Italy have large stockpiles of gold jewellery simply because that cant move it as fast as they did in the past. So basically if the demand for gold is decreasing then dont expect the price of gold too shoot up anytime soon (i could be wrong of course) but demand isnt high prices tend to stagnate and thats what the current prices are doing atm. Could you imagine if gold hit $800+ per ounce? People wouldnt buy because cost of living is rising and people cant afford to buy luxury goods.

Gold is a long term investment where inevitably like most precious metals will go up in value since its a commodity that will only last so long.

Just thought id give you a perspective from supply and demand area.


----------



## Gundini (6 August 2007)

Excellent post Ageo, and thanks for the heads up!

Makes a lot of sence from your angle, and let's face it, jewellery is the bread and butter of the Gold price. Well done!


----------



## explod (6 August 2007)

Ageo said:


> Guys im not sure on the production levels and how everything else is going but i am in the Gold market (jewellery wholesaler) and can tell you how its affected the world in Jewellery.
> 
> We import gold (9ct & 18ct) from Italy and ive been to many jewellery fares around the world such as Hong Kong, Switzerland, Italy and many other places. Basically the jewellery industry especially gold has taken a bit of a hit simply because gold prices have risen alot in the last 10 yrs and the problem is manufacturers, wholesalers and retailers realise this but the *customers* dont and think prices are still the same as 10 years ago. So alot of people have held off buying gold in many ways (only for special occasions mainly) and the reason we know this is because retail shops tell us all the time (worst year in business for mostly all of them) and people want 18ct gold for 9ct prices. Manufacturers in Italy have large stockpiles of gold jewellery simply because that cant move it as fast as they did in the past. So basically if the demand for gold is decreasing then dont expect the price of gold too shoot up anytime soon (i could be wrong of course) but demand isnt high prices tend to stagnate and thats what the current prices are doing atm. Could you imagine if gold hit $800+ per ounce? People wouldnt buy because cost of living is rising and people cant afford to buy luxury goods.
> 
> ...




I am sceptical of this post.   Being from within the industry Ageo you have a vested interest in trying to keep the price of your raw material as low as possible.  Nothing personal, just as I see it.

Throughout history, gold has been a primarily a store of wealth.  President Nixon with the Brettin Woods agreement stalled it for 30 years but the game appears to be up now.   

I myself and many I know have physical bullion stored,... as a hedge against inflation, or if you like against the devaluation of money (fiat currency).    Central banks have been selling heavily for the last three years in an endeavour to cap the gold price to protect the principal of paper money but in that time it has risen more than 50%.    Because mines are depleting, production in most countries, particularly South Africa is falling.

With the US dollar breaking to an all time low, I am afraid you will have to pay more for your gold and when more people realise that it is one of the few remaining things with intrinsic value, I feel confident your wholesale business will pick up smartly


----------



## Ageo (6 August 2007)

explod said:


> I am sceptical of this post.   Being from within the industry Ageo you have a vested interest in trying to keep the price of your raw material as low as possible.  Nothing personal, just as I see it.
> 
> Throughout history, gold has been a primarily a store of wealth. President Nixon with the Brettin Woods agreement stalled it for 30 years but the game appears to be up now.
> 
> ...




Well put it this way, i buy gold for $650 p/o and say gold goes up to $700, why would i want to not make a profit on my gold????

To me it makes no difference, we buy at a higher price, everyone along the way adjusts there prices to make their cut and in the end the customer pays for it all. All im saying is if gold is lower then more people buy and in turn demand is on the increase. The higher it goes the more people will think twice about buying it.

And as for your last comment about the few remaining things with intrinsic value just stop for a second and think like a normal everyday person that wants to buy gold. Forget the mathematical mumbo jumbo and find out the real reason "Fashion and Culture". 99% of people dont go and buy gold jewellery and expect it to go up in value, they buy it cause they "like it". But when push comes to shove and that mortgage repayment is due most likely they will choose that before jewellery.

When you work in the industry you see how everyday people are (and its the masses that moves the market).


----------



## Nicks (7 August 2007)

Im with Explod on this.

Secondly, if you import your gold from Italy, you are probably importing retail.

Also regarding the comments about the masses. When it comes to retail jewellery Australia is certainly not the masses. The Indian and Chinese rapidly increasing middle class have a demand for Gold jewellery like never before.

As for raw gold. There are now at least two (Fat Prophets and Managing Director of Newmont Mining) that say Gold will hit US $1000 ounce by the end of the year.

I think Fat Prophets are a joke myself, ramping it up when they pick winners but mention nothing of their many losers BUT I give a lot of credit to the words of the MD of Newmont.

Any one else got any comments from experts on the direction of gold?

In my opinion Gold will hit this mark. Sharemarket volatility is a factor in higher gold prices and as we have seen over the last 2 weeks it doesnt get more volatile than this. With the ramping up of production for Avoca things are only just going to get better in this market climate. Im obviously not the only one who thinks so as the share price has remained rock solid (increasing in fact) with the recent falls. Positive news on their ever increasing success and growth has helped also.


----------



## Ageo (7 August 2007)

Nicks said:


> Im with Explod on this.
> 
> Secondly, if you import your gold from Italy, you are probably importing retail.




Hi Nick, we goto straight to the manufacturer and buy our gold or we buy gold bars from the Australian Bullion Company, send it over to them so they can make the jewellery for us. (how is that retail)?



Nicks said:


> Also regarding the comments about the masses. When it comes to retail jewellery Australia is certainly not the masses. The Indian and Chinese rapidly increasing middle class have a demand for Gold jewellery like never before.




Hehe i wasnt talking about the Australian market, as i said before i have been to jewellery fairs across the world and spoken to large Manufacturing /Wholesale/Retail companies and a majority of people are saying that gold jewellery is not as it used to be and they are mostly having an average year.



Nicks said:


> As for raw gold. There are now at least two (Fat Prophets and Managing Director of Newmont Mining) that say Gold will hit US $1000 ounce by the end of the year.




Yes i heard this, how convenient the manager of a gold mining company to say gold will hit $1000 p/o hehe

In the end i hope gold goes up as i have alot of stock here that can benefit in an increase in value


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> Excellent post Ageo, and thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Makes a lot of sense from your angle, and let's face it, jewelery is the bread and butter of the Gold price. Well done!




I'm not too sure about that G. Jewelery is but a sideline to what is essentially a currency play, so in the big picture it will most likely take it's direction in proportion to the inflation of the fiat money supplies and exchange rates. Jewelery demand helps but it's hardly the main driver.

As for reducing demand the higher the price goes, it usually does the opposite due to the human trait of not missing out on something that is appreciating eg mania. Gold is also just a very small part of the global asset classes so any mass migration to gold or gold shares will result in a mania.


----------



## Ageo (7 August 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> I'm not too sure about that G. Jewelery is but a sideline to what is essentially a currency play




According to this site
http://www.gold.org/value/stats/statistics/gold_demand/index.html

Out of Golds total demand for 1st quarter 2007 which is $17.4 billion dollars, Jewellery consumption is almost $12 billion dollars.

I find it hard to believe that its just a sideline with information like that. Unless im missing something?


----------



## explod (7 August 2007)

Ageo said:


> According to this site
> http://www.gold.org/value/stats/statistics/gold_demand/index.html
> 
> Out of Golds total demand for 1st quarter 2007 which is $17.4 billion dollars, Jewellery consumption is almost $12 billion dollars.
> ...





As stated above gold jewellery is big in India, particularly during wedding season over there.    To wear as jewellery is very much a side issue as against a store of wealth and exchange.   The tradition of carrying gold, in any form as currency goes back thousands of years and as times are becoming uncertain this accumulation is growing in earnest of late, particularly throughout Asia and the Middle East.

Keep making that jewellery Ageo, your good days are coming In My Humble Opinion


----------



## BIG BWACULL (7 August 2007)

explod said:


> As stated above gold jewellery is big in India, particularly during wedding season over there.    To wear as jewellery is very much a side issue as against a store of wealth and exchange.   The tradition of carrying gold, in any form as currency goes back thousands of years and as times are becoming uncertain this accumulation is growing in earnest of late, particularly throughout Asia and the Middle East.
> 
> Keep making that jewellery Ageo, your good days are coming In My Humble Opinion



Sorry in advance had to throw this in,
"what you talkin bout fool" 
Any way as you were I'll be here :couch


----------



## Nicks (7 August 2007)

"Hi Nick, we goto straight to the manufacturer and buy our gold or we buy gold bars from the Australian Bullion Company, send it over to them so they can make the jewellery for us. (how is that retail)?"

... I guess what I was meaning by retail is jewellery, ie that you dont buy the Raw Gold from Italy, that would just be plain stupid, you buy the jewellery from Italy. Your earlier post implied you buy the Gold from Italy.

Gold is a hedge against uncertainty and Gold is finite. These are uncertain times.


----------



## Ageo (7 August 2007)

Nicks said:


> ... I guess what I was meaning by retail is jewellery, ie that you dont buy the Raw Gold from Italy, that would just be plain stupid, you buy the jewellery from Italy. Your earlier post implied you buy the Gold from Italy.




Oh sorry i meant Gold Jewellery, if we ever buy raw gold its from the australian bullion company which is based on the spot price for that day. But i was talking about trading gold jewellery not so much raw gold as gold jewelllery is a fairly large mover of the gold price according to statistics.


----------



## skegsi (7 August 2007)

AAM are one to watch with 1moz (highish grade) in WA Greenstone belt and about to produce feasability study. Low cost anticipated (open pit) and more gold likely to be found. Right next door to a 2.2moz resource (Regis) and right next door to CRE (1.5moz, operating) who just had deutsche bank buy over 50% with 125m. Maybe good takeover target.
Market cap ~20m at the moment. ~$800m in ground


----------



## Boyou (8 August 2007)

Here's an interesting New site for Gold watchers.Just launched today!

(The DR referred to is The Daily Reckoning..a free subscription E letter that I get daily) 

http://www.goldnerds.com.au/

GoldNerds is open for business. DR readers can get an exclusive head 
start on understanding the Australian Gold sector and be among the 
first to sieve through the ASX gold sector in a way that has not been 
possible before. This is it, the first public announcement!

We're looking for cheap gold. With central banks pumping money supply 
up by around 12% pa, we were looking for investments that would survive 
an inflationary volcano, and naturally drawn to the gold sector. But 
when we tried to research the Australian offerings we were struck by 
the lack of a comprehensive comparison. Nowhere could we get a list of 
who has a resource, and what it costs. Indeed - there wasn't even an up 
to date list of which companies on the ASX were IN gold. 

So we've done the legwork and research ourselves. It's taken 10 months, 
and we've collected a team of 12 to do it, but it's finally here. A 
spreadsheet with shares, options, market cap, EV, resources, reserves, 
locations, status, production, cash costs, cash, debt, hedges and all 
the cost ratios you could want to compare. There's over 7000 data 
points in our full spreadsheet. Heaven for number-crunchers and bargain 
hunters!

BTW, the list of current Australian gold investment links is here:

http://draustralia.c.topica.com/maahmCoabAqT7bJhMUpbafpTkF/

We found over 200 companies with more than a $10m market cap who are 
serious about gold or silver.  The good news for investors is that 
there are plenty of opportunities for bargain hunting. The Australian 
market is under-analysed, there are plenty of companies the market has 
missed.  Look at the random noise in the graph (on our site 
http://draustralia.c.topica.com/maahmCoabAqT8bJhMUpbafpTkF/ There is little rhyme or 
reason to the cost of the resources. 

The Australian market hasn't woken up to the value of having rights to 
underground gold. Gold companies are valued on other factors like 
production or cash costs. But if the gold price spikes to $2,000 an 
ounce, the value of these underground resources will be leveraged like 
a catapult. Currently you can buy a stake in underground gold for as 
little as $10 an ounce (EV/oz - EV is a better measure of the value the 
stock market is putting on a company's resources than market 
capitalisation; in the GoldNerds spreadsheet we do both). There are 
even three producers with gold resources valued at less than $30 an 
ounce. On the other hand, the median price of gold resources on the ASX 
is about $130/oz. And well known take-over target, Newcrest, is around 
$225/oz.


----------



## numbercruncher (8 August 2007)

"There are even three producers with gold resources valued at less than $30 an ounce."

Interesting! Who are these three companys?


----------



## Boyou (8 August 2007)

You'll have to pay for the priveledge of that knowledge! 

I haven't decided whether to take the plunge and subscribe yet,but I am heartned by their comments about Re rating Aus Gold explorers...on the basis of their EV

      "'EV' is a recognised standard measure, it means Enterprise Value, 
and is calculated like this,  EV = market cap - cash + debt.  It's what 
you'd end up spending (in theory) to own the company and settle its 
books."

Any comments?


----------



## Nicks (8 August 2007)

skegsi said:


> AAM are one to watch with 1moz (highish grade) in WA Greenstone belt and about to produce feasability study. Low cost anticipated (open pit) and more gold likely to be found. Right next door to a 2.2moz resource (Regis) and right next door to CRE (1.5moz, operating) who just had deutsche bank buy over 50% with 125m. Maybe good takeover target.
> Market cap ~20m at the moment. ~$800m in ground




I agree with you on this one Skegsi. The figures all tell the story. The statistics (Market cap, gold reserves, production viability, outlook) are remarkably similar to another 20c Gold miner I bought into a couple of years back, AVO Avoca (now ~$1.60). The balance sheet is good too, they have plenty of operating cash.
So, I bought some!


----------



## Ken (25 September 2007)

Spot price of gold when I first posted was $645 an ounce now it is 730 odd.

I had a feeling this would happen.  Gold is what investors buy when they are unsure.

Gold stocks such as IGR doubled.  RSG, AVO, all put on well over 50%.

The signs were there. Gold had been out of favour.

For those who bought gold well done.


Its the safest investment with no inflation worries you can not make more of it like you can money....  well as easily as you can print.


----------



## gfresh (27 September 2007)

Gold is used in a lot of electronics these days...and has been used for 1000+ years of commerce. It's also the one thing that can remain stable, or even appreciate in times of uncertainty. I don't believe gold is going away anytime soon


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2007)

They certainly are, but must be due for a rest. These two have run a bit hard IMO. As much as I would love them to keep running away, they must consolidate at some point. Great breakouts!!


----------



## Bush Trader (28 September 2007)

kennas said:


> They certainly are, but must be due for a rest. These two have run a bit hard IMO. As much as I would love them to keep running away, they must consolidate at some point. Great breakouts!!




Another perspective could be:
Aussie inflation moves higher within the RBA’s tolerance band.  Interest rate rise could be looming.  Further rate cuts in the US are being tipped.  All of the above will increase the value of the Aus$.  Gold may run as a result of these factors, however the NPV’s of Aussie Gold Stocks are likely to fall comparatively in the short term if the above scenario eventuates.


Cheers


BT


----------



## gfresh (28 September 2007)

Speaking of LGL.. I just sold today, collecting a nice profit - I bought soon as the interest rate announcement came through.

Psychological barrier of $4.00 seems quite strong.. and lots of sellers. Market depth had even more sell orders at the $4.00/.01 mark than shown presently (attached) earlier today. This presents a bit of a wall from it rising too much further at the moment. 

May be good to pause and see whether it pulls back, or convincingly can break this barrier. A record high today of $4.02 on good volume of 28.6M, pulled back to $3.94 on close.


----------



## explod (28 September 2007)

gfresh said:


> Speaking of LGL.. I just sold today, collecting a nice profit - I bought soon as the interest rate announcement came through.
> 
> Psychological barrier of $4.00 seems quite strong.. and lots of sellers. Market depth had even more sell orders at the $4.00/.01 mark than shown presently (attached) earlier today. This presents a bit of a wall from it rising too much further at the moment.
> 
> May be good to pause and see whether it pulls back, or convincingly can break this barrier. A record high today of $4.02 on good volume of 28.6M, pulled back to $3.94 on close.





With volume today at 27 mil. a higher gold price Monday which tonight looks possible could take those sellers out pretty quick.  

Since its high of May/June 06, Lihir has dehedged and taken over Ballarat.  Momentum from those events as well as the gold price it is just kicking in.  Not saying it wont' correct but I never sell a rising star as with the converse, "never catch a falling"...one


----------



## rederob (28 September 2007)

explod said:


> With volume today at 27 mil. a higher gold price Monday which tonight looks possible could take those sellers out pretty quick.
> 
> Since its high of May/June 06, Lihir has dehedged and taken over Ballarat.  Momentum from those events as well as the gold price it is just kicking in.  Not saying it wont' correct but I never sell a rising star as with the converse, "never catch a falling"...one



LGL is the pick of the gold crop for some of the reasons you suggest.
Importantly, its geothermal plant will keep its production costs at the lower quartile of producers, giving it strong margins as the POG climbs.
As I typed this post POG took out $740 and ran through $742 in a flash.
Similarly LGL will crash through $4.
Present POG momentum and high oil prices should see $785 without too much trouble.
$800 less than $60 away -woohoo..........


----------



## rederob (28 September 2007)

oooops, here's the spot price chart to corroborate the above surge...........


----------



## champ2003 (28 September 2007)

well with gold now topping 750oz it certainly looks to be a promising week next week .


----------



## alphman (4 October 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> "There are even three producers with gold resources valued at less than $30 an ounce."
> 
> Interesting! Who are these three companys?




RER - Regal Resources?????


----------



## Pimping (4 October 2007)

Hey Ken, I checked all the stocks on your first post for this topic, seems every stock on the list has gone up since you posted but one RCO.  Any insight to this current share price around 70c? Maybe undervalued?


----------



## rederob (27 October 2007)

rederob;28-September-2007 said:


> LGL is the pick of the gold crop for some of the reasons you suggest.
> Importantly, its geothermal plant will keep its production costs at the lower quartile of producers, giving it strong margins as the POG climbs.
> As I typed this post POG took out $740 and ran through $742 in a flash.
> Similarly LGL will crash through $4.
> ...



Woooooohooooooo
Make that less than $15 away for the $800 barrier to be broken.
While LGL is another 10% higher than last month's price. 

It will be difficult to keep up the price momentum short term.
However, strong consolidation of POG has built during the past year and a floor price around $650 offers solid support.

The technicals favour an ultimate rise to about $900 before another spell in the wilderness.  So keen short term sellers may want to be equally vigilant buyers in the near term.


----------



## AncientAntlers (3 November 2007)

Gold shot through the $US800 dollar mark, closed at $US806. The trend is more than evident.


----------



## explod (3 November 2007)

AncientAntlers said:


> Gold shot through the $US800 dollar mark, closed at $US806. The trend is more than evident.




Yes and my fav. Newmont up more than 4% on the XAU overnight.  My rationale for getting into Newmont is, due to its problems which have now passed it was oversold below value.  It is blue chip and diversified with mines under many jurisdictions.  As the investment community looks more to gold as a good investment it will be the blue chips that are taken up in the first instance.   It has a long history of being a fairly well managed company,,,if a little less than ethical at times.   But are any of us being ethical when we hop in our cars and pollute the environment.

Others in the short term would be LGL, RSG, NCM and AVO.   I will post others for a later stage when we get towards it.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2007)

explod said:


> Yes and my fav. Newmont up more than 4% on the XAU overnight.  My rationale for getting into Newmont is, due to its problems which have now passed it was oversold below value.  It is blue chip and diversified with mines under many jurisdictions.  As the investment community looks more to gold as a good investment it will be the blue chips that are taken up in the first instance.   It has a long history of being a fairly well managed company,,,if a little less than ethical at times.   But are any of us being ethical when we hop in our cars and pollute the environment.
> .



I'm not convinced about NEM. They are still producing the same bad news that has smashed them down the past 18 months. ie, reducing inventory and rising costs. I thought there was a bottom recently until another bad ann surfaced. Looks to be recovering well, but I am not convinced management have got it right. If it doesn't break through $5.50 now, it may remain in woofer status.


----------



## explod (31 December 2007)

With the gold price close to an all time break out the market for good gold stocks is reacting accordingly.  The stocks I follow have behaved as follows:

My blue chips:-

AVO   Up 4.33%
LGL         3.4
NCM        3.82
NEM         1.8
OGC          6.15
RSG          2.62
SBM          4.14


Now the lower watch list, my hopefuls; BDG CTO GDR MMN and SRI overall are not going anywhere.

The market consensus appears to be heading to the solid producers.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (31 December 2007)

explod said:


> With the gold price close to an all time break out the market for good gold stocks is reacting accordingly.  The stocks I follow have behaved as follows:
> 
> My blue chips:-
> 
> ...




Hi Explod,
It appears that the  greater upside potential resides with the producers who can add to produced ounces with  established infrastructure as those  explorers on the cusp of producing have  sometimes a long and expensive (something about a commodities boom?) lead time to actual production.

It may be beneficial to look for companies that are not producing but who may have idle production facilities close at hand.

BDG comes to mind as the sleeper that will awaken for 2008 .

PS, look at SBM go today @ 78c, 7.5% now into the close


----------



## explod (31 December 2007)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Hi Explod,
> It appears that the  greater upside potential resides with the producers who can add to produced ounces with  established infrastructure as those  explorers on the cusp of producing have  sometimes a long and expensive (something about a commodities boom?) lead time to actual production.
> 
> It may be beneficial to look for companies that are not producing but who may have idle production facilities close at hand.
> ...




Yes very happy with SBM, in about 10 days ago at .65    The producers for me till the market catches up with what is happening to gold, as they exhaust then those on the cusp for the next stage I think?


----------



## treefrog (31 December 2007)

A$ heading for $1120 by end of first quarter of 08 could be the reason: (according to frog's chart)


----------



## So_Cynical (31 December 2007)

All my gold stocks finished in the green today, even CTO put on a 
little, and if LGL had not been brutalized  a few weeks ago 
id be in even better shape.

I finished the year up 11.4% and only got in in late July.


----------



## wildmanchris (31 December 2007)

Mun was up 12% today - up to 87 from 70 cents on the 18th of july.  heading back towards all time highs


----------



## mr. jeff (3 November 2011)

An early christmas present.
These are the goldies which you want to really think about holding right now and not necessarily in a good way. (names in top LH corner of charts).

If you hold, are they topping out?
If you don't hold and we see a new rally in POG, then you may really want to have a look at these few that I have posted. 

Reviving old thread, may as well dust it off, gold stocks may offer potential in the near future...I haven't added a couple that belong here, I'll leave that to any others to add in. 

If anyone has a stock which they know something about, don't know anything about or just like the chart, get it in here and lets discuss. There are some long term enthusiasts around for various goldies, some of which get added to the competition each month quite reliably...


----------



## notting (3 November 2011)

There you go!


----------



## explod (1 December 2011)

Time to dust the cover of this thread.

Gold stocks about to soar, and you saw it on *Bloomberg,* geeez .

A *coiled spring *they say

could be a trap

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...-are-coiled-spring-for-rally-commodities.html

Disclosure; holding MML and NST.

We will see.


----------



## mr. jeff (1 December 2011)

The coiled spring is continuing to coil it seems, no one is overly excited in gold stocks today even with the POG move and the US markets jumping out of their skin overnight. 

Could be a good time to buy, the start of a short run up ? 

Or maybe everyone is smart in being wary and just selling a little into any strength?


----------



## mr. jeff (5 October 2012)

Think I will bump this thread in case anyone is interested in discussing the goldies and which opportunity they view as best at the moment. 

There are some new kids on the block lately and some of them will be the next SLR and RRL, so lets find them!!

I like and am in:

PXG, SAR, PIR, NST. 


RED moving well, but not in it until it convincingly moves above 1.60-1.70 level. 

Other people? Bueller?


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 October 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Other people? Bueller?




bow-bow, chickitt-chickaaaahhhh

GOR AZM AMX


----------



## mr. jeff (5 October 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> bow-bow, chickitt-chickaaaahhhh
> 
> GOR AZM AMX




I didn't mention that I hold BDR as well and just added more, with their Brazil exploration which is amazing and their first announcement of drilling that I have already posted but it's coming again;



			
				ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 13 September 2012 said:
			
		

> EXCEPTIONAL DRILL RESULTS
> EXTEND AND CONFIRM THE DUCKHEAD OPEN PIT OREBODY
> • 9 m @ 123.2 g/t gold (incl. 2 m @ 547.9 g/t gold)
> • 20 m @ 56.2 g/t gold (incl. 5 m @ 206.5 g/t gold)
> ...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 July 2013)

In some ways it's slow and a bit choppy, but the up days are creating strong momentum which could lats another month, imo.


----------



## Sean K (8 October 2021)

It might be too early to call this, so I'm not. But, I've just got a feeling. 

Breaking up through thick red line (resistance) a few days ago looks important and any pull back below the thin red line puts that area of previous resistance (now support) in immediate jeopardy. The candle at the bottom looks like a mid term bottom to me. 

Having said that, I might be too early, as the trend from Sep last year, and continuing from Jun, is down. 

Going to keep watching this closely for a potentially more significant general break up in gold equities.


----------



## finicky (8 October 2021)

I agree @kennas and well pointed out.
Something is afoot because you have a few of our majors throwing hammer candles last week (NCM, EVN, NST) and they have kicked on with higher finishes this week. NST broke 2 year support and it certainly scared me off adding with the head and shoulders looking top, yet it recovered above the neckline immediately. You have WAF making an all time weekly high today. One of the stronger looking charts for recovery imo could be SLR which pulled up on support and rallied.


----------



## KevinBB (8 October 2021)

kennas said:


> Going to keep watching this closely for a potentially more significant general break up in gold equities.




Damn! My system is still short one Gold from last week. Not even close to going neutral or long.
KH


----------



## finicky (8 October 2021)

Don't like quoting Rick Rule (intellectual wanker) however from a free promo email today from 'the gold summit'

"Nobody does gold like us.

We have the largest known gold reserves anywhere in the world.

We’re about to overtake China as the world’s number one gold-producing nation.

And we have one of the best gold mining industries on the planet (in fact, gold investing legend Rick Rule says it’s THE best).

Back in August, Rick Rule said:



> ‘_I would argue that if you look at Australian gold equities, particularly the mid-caps and the single asset producers, they are selling at the lowest multiple of net present value to enterprise value that I have seen in a 45-year career._
> ‘_These companies are as statistically as cheap as they have ever been, at a point in time when I believe gold is going to go up._
> ‘_That makes them very attractive to me._’


----------



## KevinBB (9 October 2021)

KevinBB said:


> Damn! My system is still short one Gold from last week. Not even close to going neutral or long.
> KH



Don't know how the short wasn't reversed with that spike a few hours ago. Still hanging in there.

KH


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2021)

finicky said:


> Don't like quoting Rick Rule (intellectual wanker)




LOL. Havent heard that one before. I quite like Rick, but he tends to repeat his lines over and over. I suppose you get that when you’re putting yourself out there every day to chat to anyone. Quite prolific on the you tube small cap talk space.


----------



## divs4ever (9 October 2021)

i listen to a LOT of different views and opposing opinion MIGHT still  move the market in a way  i like ( surely you would still take advantage of a price move because X?X?X?  helped make it happen )


----------



## Greynomad99 (10 October 2021)

As this thread suggests, I think gold is making a resurgence and my blog this week sets out some analysis of the chart of the gold sector index (GXD).   https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## finicky (11 October 2021)

I've already posted this gold and gold mining stocks video update from BtL finance but this recently revived thread might be more appropriate.


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

finicky said:


> I've already posted this gold and gold mining stocks video update from BtL finance but this recently revived thread might be more appropriate.




Are you signed up to his Patreon thing, finicky? I've watched most of his stuff on you tube and he seems to know what he's talking about. Tell him to post some stuff up here on ASF. 

Update on the XGD and it's still looking positive. Developed a couple of minor support lines as mentioned above and just nudged through minor resistance today. Still _just_ in the downward channel from end May. Would be nice to have a run up like the Mar-Jun period.


----------



## finicky (11 October 2021)

Yes @kennas I subscribe to his Patreon channel, I think Mullokintyre here does too - he only charges US$6 a month, which after fx conversion and int transaction fee is $8.50, not much more than a buy-me-a-cup-of-coffee charging approach. He occasionally posts on that other forum where his gold stocks comments are well rated.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2021)

finicky said:


> Yes @kennas I subscribe to his Patreon channel, I think Mullokintyre here does too - he only charges US$6 a month, which after fx conversion and int transaction fee is $8.50, not much more than a buy-me-a-cup-of-coffee charging approach. He occasionally posts on that other forum where his gold stocks comments are well rated.




I reckon you guys could be teaching him a thing or two. 

XGD at an interesting juncture here. Looks important. Just breaking a little resistance and potentially through the downward channel and 50d sma. Need a little correction soon and support to be proven above that resistance, downward channel and above the 50d. Otherwise, still going mid-term down.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2021)

Good discussion on PMs, gold and gold stocks from 45.00.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

kennas said:


> XGD at an interesting juncture here. Looks important. Just breaking a little resistance and potentially through the downward channel and 50d sma. Need a little correction soon and support to be proven above that resistance, downward channel and above the 50d. Otherwise, still going mid-term down.




Currently up over 3% on the back of POG. Looks like it's broken through those channel and resistance levels. Now need some consolidation and support to be tested. Potentially entered a new phase outside of downward trend since June.


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2021)

This V recovery, breaking through several levels of resistance is fun, but not particularly healthy, imo. Would rather see some sideways movement and testing of previous resistance, now support, before heading up. That will inevitably come but the longer these moves go straight up the harder they fall. Next challenge 6630 ish on the XGD.


----------



## finicky (17 October 2021)




----------



## Sean K (18 October 2021)

finicky said:


>





I think he's been reading ASF.

Do you need to change your signature yet finicky? Deeper market crash in 2021? Running out of months...


----------



## KevinBB (21 October 2021)

KevinBB said:


> Damn! My system is still short one Gold from last week. Not even close to going neutral or long.






KevinBB said:


> Don't know how the short wasn't reversed with that spike a few hours ago. Still hanging in there.
> 
> KH




Got stopped out of my gold short a few hours ago. Finally.
Now neutral.
KH


----------



## qldfrog (21 October 2021)

kennas said:


> I think he's been reading ASF.
> 
> Do you need to change your signature yet finicky? Deeper market crash in 2021? Running out of months...



A crash is started and nearly finished on 1-2 days..we got a month or so still to go 😊
As it is , i think we will be ok 2021.the coming crash, bar Black Swan, China invasion of Taipei,etc could be just inflation realisation it is both a number but also a mindset.once xmas season is over, people exchanging with family and realising inflation is so high, it will creep in and retail will stop investing, moving to nonstock at the first glitch and the ball will start rolling.and no way can the feds in the us raise rates wo collapsing the country so usd will have to fall and stocks as well


----------



## Sean K (21 October 2021)

qldfrog said:


> A crash is started and nearly finished on 1-2 days..we got a month or so still to go 😊




I think they take about a month, so yes, still time. Good luck to all non-holders, including me. 

I do wonder how a correction will unfold. Crash, or just a slow decline into a 🐻.


----------



## Sean K (21 October 2021)

XGD got held up just below the 6630 resistance mark and taking a well earned break. We now have some minor support levels on the way back down. Ideally for a mid-term uptrend to be established we need it to consolidate and that support to firm up for another leg up. Probably around the blue circle point.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2021)

Sean K said:


> XGD got held up just below the 6630 resistance mark and taking a well earned break. We now have some minor support levels on the way back down. Ideally for a mid-term uptrend to be established we need it to consolidate and that support to firm up for another leg up. Probably around the blue circle point.




Not a big fan of quoting my own posts, but anywho. Looks like that consolidation has occurred as anticipated and desired. 

No upward channel starting to form or any decent support levels but if you're a little creative a reverse H&S could be in the making that would be a nice set up for a breakthrough price target around where shown. Maybe I'm dreaming.

Gold stocks do seem to be leading the POG at the moment which is an interesting phenomenon, so if this comes off POG could make it's break north from the large pennant / handle in the 10 year cup which would be extremely bullish. 

This basic TA may be moot however, with sentiment in the hands of the Fed and what happens with rates, inflation and general USD currency armageddon theories.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

Longer term perspective of the gold stocks and there's a couple bullish things going on, but also the giant scary one still hanging about.

Very positive weekly candle on the way up off some short term consolidation heading towards the 50 d sma and mid term downward trend since mid 20. The bounce in the blue circle looks like a significant bottom now, but it's not over. That scary H&S is still in play until we beat that longer term down trend. Breaking about 7000 will probably equate to a mid-term upward channel we'll clearly see on the 2 year chart that indicated around 6600 as the key short term break point with the target about 7600 on that H&S, which happens to meet some resistance and the right hand shoulder of the longer term scary H&S.  

Good day for most goldies today!  🙂


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2021)

I think I said 6600 as a key point on breaking H&S neckline and then 6630 also a horizontal resistance line so beating those looks important here. Made it to 6674 intraday. Come on XGD, finish on a high, or at least above 6630!


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2021)

Finished at 6622. 

This couldn't possibly happen, it's too neat. But I can dream...


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2021)

Well done @finicky calling a bottom 2 months ago. Hope you kept, or took up, more positions in goldies on the way back up. If USD POG heads to the 1900 ish resistance level then I expect the XGD will probably beat it to it's the next major resistance level which will be the late May high of 7620 ish, and the target on the H&S. Major goldies are all pretty much in synch with this pattern, more or less.

Barring any comets hitting the Earth, and all else being equal, should be a good run here. Although, maybe the comet coming will be good for POG also.


----------



## rederob (11 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> ... maybe the comet coming will be good for POG also.



Contains Cryptonite?


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

rederob said:


> Contains Cryptonite?




Something landed the last couple of days. Realisation of inflation the excuse, perhaps.

I think I'm done with this thread now. Gold stocks aren't really gaining momentum anymore, most have broken up. There's going to be some bumps on the way but in an ideal world the XGD starts another channel heading back to key resistance levels / targets. Expect the likes of NCM, NST and EVN to lead that. Juniors will under/over perform depending on relative value, discoveries, and narrative.  

Fingers crossed that comet, or something like it, doesn't mess up these charts.


----------



## rederob (12 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Something landed the last couple of days. Realisation of inflation the excuse, perhaps.



Certainly a welcome trigger.  My very long held belief is that gold in the longer term rises commensurate with increasing debt.  In the case of the GFC we know POG continued upwards for a few more years, so I think that covid will have a similar but more enduring impact.


Sean K said:


> I think I'm done with this thread now. Gold stocks aren't really gaining momentum anymore, most have broken up. There's going to be some bumps on the way but in an ideal world the XGD starts another channel heading back to key resistance levels / targets. Expect the likes of NCM, NST and EVN to lead that. Juniors will under/over perform depending on relative value, discoveries, and narrative.



The larger goldies get institutional investors interested and need mega millions to be poured in to gain momentum.  My sense is that these bigger investors need a bit more time to see if the current trend is enduring or not.  Right now the ingredients for a continuation of trend are in place so I reckon your trend channel is safe.  Moreover, we tend to forget how lucrative POG at current levels is to the majors, as we want to context todays price with last year's spectacular high rather than how companies were still in profit at $500/oz less than today.
And yes, the speccies and juniors run on the smell of an oily rag.


Sean K said:


> Fingers crossed that comet, or something like it, doesn't mess up these charts.
> 
> View attachment 132738



As a compete aside, Ramelius taught me the value of holding a really well managed (albeit small) company through the leaner times.  It's hard to believe that for many months in 2014 they were trading below 10 cents!


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2021)

Gold stocks were gathering momentum, but have taken a hit the past week or so and are taking a well deserved break and consolidating nicely. 

I previously identified the blue circle as an area of support on another gold thread, but that's gone, which has led me to believe the general break up is over, and needs to be reconsidered. 

The XGD has gone as mostly expected but has now broken a couple of important support lines including the 200d ma to now be at the bottom of the new (potential - I've made this up) upward channel. This _may_ be support. 

The bottom is still in, until the higher low in early Nov is broken on this chart, imo. 

If bugs see this as an opportunity, the XGD could jump back above the 200d ma and back through that key support/resistance level to continue the short term trend up.


----------



## Rabbithop (27 November 2021)

Just messing around...go for Gold n Oil


----------



## againsthegrain (27 November 2021)

perfect timing for omicorn to land


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> perfect timing for omicorn to land




I wonder why they skipped Xi?


----------



## againsthegrain (27 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> I wonder why they skipped Xi?




Thought that was the very first one 😂


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

Would hate to jinx it, but it's been a bit crazy today based on POG going through 1830. Pour old Pacgold holders....


----------



## bluekelah (20 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Would hate to jinx it, but it's been a bit crazy today based on POG going through 1830. Pour old Pacgold holders....
> 
> View attachment 136182



why the gold stocks i own Manuka and Regis not on your list


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

bluekelah said:


> why the gold stocks i own Manuka and Regis not on your list




Oh, very sorry. I'll add them straight away.


----------



## finicky (20 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Poor old Pacgold holders....



Pacgold is running its own race. Currently correcting after a big gap up rally from sub 50c to 90c.
I've been meaning to read up on it as it is one Tony Locantro tip (out of 18 total) for outperformance calendar 2022.


----------



## bluekelah (20 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> Oh, very sorry. I'll add them straight away.



hahaha thanks lol. good gains on both of them today as well. USA might have to start a war somewhere to dig the fed out of its inflation hole.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2022)

Things were looking pretty good for a while here and a few of us thought there was a breakout around the blue circle, but then it tanked. Obviously coincided with market tanking too. I think I was 30% gold at the time but have held on and added to specific goldies that I thought were oversold and only sold one speccie that called an audible on me.

Hopefully this support zone holds but who's to know.


----------

